# Hogs on Coopers Creek WMA



## Msosebee95 (Nov 23, 2020)

I'll be hunting at Coopers Creek WMA with my brother Thanksgiving week. 11/25/2020-11/29/2020. I know there's bears and plenty of Deer. I've killed hogs and I've killed my trophy buck. He will be by himself (he's 20) and I'd like him to get his first trophy buck or first hog. I'm mainly searching for a  nice bear and some hogs. Anyone ever noticed any good hog sign or seen hogs on Coopers Creek??


----------



## Professor (Nov 29, 2020)

Msosebee95 said:


> I'll be hunting at Coopers Creek WMA with my brother Thanksgiving week. 11/25/2020-11/29/2020. I know there's bears and plenty of Deer. I've killed hogs and I've killed my trophy buck. He will be by himself (he's 20) and I'd like him to get his first trophy buck or first hog. I'm mainly searching for a  nice bear and some hogs. Anyone ever noticed any good hog sign or seen hogs on Coopers Creek??


A little late but there are certainly hogs there. They move around a lot but they are there.


----------

